# Getting rid of centipedes in my bedroom



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

A year ago I moved into my cousin's house and my room is located in the basement. I started noticing centipedes crawling around the bathroom, hallway and my bedroom a month in and since then, have done EVERYTHING to stop get rid of them. I literally haven't slept in months (sometimes I sleep on the couch upstairs) because they terrify me. I emptied out my room, cleaned everything, set up traps, cleaned my floors and walls, added caulking to the wall trims and installed door strips to make sure they couldn't get in under my door. I stopped using my humidifier (which I thought was the source of the problem) and now that it's winter, have been using a portable heater during the day to try to keep the room dry. I clean my walls every few days with a peppermint spray cleaner because I heard they hate the smell. I keep my lights on during the day because I heard they hate light. In spite of all this, I not only still see them but I found a huge one the other day right above my bedhead, next to the _turned on_ lamp and directly in front of my heater, and another one in front of my door! How are they even getting in?? HELP me, for the love of God, I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you located, in general? Can you put up a photo of one, even if a stock image. Are you sure you don't mean millipedes? Or silver fish?



























Centipedes and Millipedes


Home, landscape, and structural pest news from the UC Statewide Integrated Pest Management Program




ucanr.edu


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It sounds like you have insects they are after.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@MMarie, welcome!

Sorry to hear of your troubles, but centipedes and similar critters are even more frightened of you than the other way round.

That said, I understand it might not be much consolation. They can be unsettling.

I concur with @Nik333 's suggestion and note that silverfish and millipedes won't hurt you at all as they're mostly consumers of decayed matter.

House centipedes like the one pictured below are actually helpful (if you can stand seeing them) because they eat other little annoying critters, including bed bugs, though I wouldn't rely on them to get rid of an infestation. They won't hurt you.

There are scary large centipedes like in Nik's picture, but they're in the tropics. I appears you're safely up north in Canada.

Please provide us a picture, or ID based on the ones given, we want to help.

All the best.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@DoomsDave - where does it say she's in Canada?

Big centipedes can be in the desert, also.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> @DoomsDave - where does it say she's in Canada?


That little Canadian flag thingie right under her name; we have the stars and stripes under ours.

Though they might not be visible on all devices . . . . (visible on my iPhone.)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> That little Canadian flag thingie right under her name; we have the stars and stripes under ours.
> 
> Though they might not be visible on all devices . . . . (visible on my iPhone.)


Thanks. Canada's a big place, though. Different climates.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

We have had very good luck with this


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Thanks. Canada's a big place, though. Different climates.


True, though I can't think of any place there that would have those tropical centipedes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> True, though I can't think of any place there that would have those tropical centipedes.


There are desert centipedes like that, but, it seems that it's up in the air whether Canada has a desert.

Arizona -


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Apparently there is a desert in BC. It’s a function of rainfall amount.

Saving Canada's only desert | DW | 12.08.2016


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

MMarie - I hope you saw the link within the link above. Great advice. Good luck!





Centipedes and Millipedes Management Guidelines--UC IPM


UC home and landscape guidelines for control of Centipedes and Millipedes.



ipm.ucanr.edu


----------



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Where are you located, in general? Can you put up a photo of one, even if a stock image. Are you sure you don't mean millipedes? Or silver fish?
> 
> View attachment 634672
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm in Ottawa, Canada and no it's not either of those. It's a house centipede as far as I know. See pic taken from my room


----------



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> It sounds like you have insects they are after.


I thought so too after reading a few articles but I regularly clean my floors and walls and haven't seen any other insects in here in over a month...?


----------



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

DoomsDave said:


> @MMarie, welcome!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles, but centipedes and similar critters are even more frightened of you than the other way round.
> 
> ...



OHMYGOSH are you trying to give me nightmares with that pic? lol It's the size of my screen _shudder_
Anyway yes those are the demons I am currently trying to get rid of and although I know they are harmless, I would really prefer for them not to hang around my bed while I'm sleeping.







Here is a pic for reference. Thanks!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

You might be in Ottawa, but the bug on the wall is seeing the picture of the african village and thinks he’s in the desert.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You might not be able to see what they eat. Have you tried a Roach Motel type of glue trap? I don't see that brand anymore, but, have seen the glue traps. That would tell you what else might be running around.
I can see why the many legs might bother you but they are actually helping you.
Can you try to alter the enviroment around the basement at all?

I would get a hygrometer to measure moisture in the basement. They're inexpensive. Then, if you can afford it, a dehumidifier if the air is moist. That's to make the place see less inviting to them or whatever they're eating.

A house cat would quickly scare them back into the walls.

"Centipedes seldom need to be controlled unless they become a nuisance in the home. Centipedes are predators and generally play a beneficial role in the garden. Their activities should be encouraged in the yard. Reductions in the number of household centipedes occur when their food source—other household pests—is reduced. Airing out damp places may help. *Outdoors, centipede control is aided by removing debris as recommended for millipedes.* Millipedes also rarely need to be controlled since they do not cause damage indoors and pose a minimal health hazard. Those that stray indoors can be swept out or picked up and released back outdoors. Sealing cracks and other openings to the outside helps prevent millipedes from entering. Usually invasions are over within a few days.

Eliminating moist hiding places around the home will kill or discourage millipedes. ( And can help with centipedes.) Outdoors, this includes removing rotting wood and decaying grass and leaves from around the house’s foundation. This also eliminates millipede food sources. If there is excessive moisture in sub-floor crawl spaces or basements, take measures to dry out these areas. To discourage millipedes in garden areas, reduce mulch and other organic matter and avoid excessive moisture.

Although some pesticides are labeled for controlling centipedes, the use of such products is rarely justified for centipede or millipede control."


----------



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Thanks. Canada's a big place, though. Different climates.


Hi, yes, I'm in Ottawa, Canada. It gets really hot and humid over the summer which is why I thought they were maybe attracted to my room in the basement, but it's now snowing and very cold and while I see fewer of them, they still manage to get into my room somehow. I don't know what. they like about this environment because I've tried everything from keeping it very dry to cleaning my walls and floors with bleach...they still come in.


----------



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> We have had very good luck with this
> 
> 
> Amazing, thanks for the tip! Will try to find it on Amazon. Is it toxic to humans (meaning do I need to get a mask of some sort)?
> ...


----------



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> There are desert centipedes like that, but, it seems that it's up in the air whether Canada has a desert.
> 
> Arizona -
> View attachment 634705
> ...


----------



## MMarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> MMarie - I hope you saw the link within the link above. Great advice. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't so thank you for posting it again!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I write & rewrite so please check post #17 again.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

Get Diatomaceous Earth and a spreader. Spread along the edges of walls, under any dresser, bed, anything. Best along the perimeter where they get in. Repeat as needed, usually once a week until the problem eases up.

Amazon.com : DiatomaceousEarth DE10, 100% Organic Food Grade Diamateous Earth Powder - Safe For Children & Pets 10 LBS : Garden & Outdoor

You can buy smaller self dispensing units at the local big box hardware store.

The stuff is basically microscopically ground glass. When any insect walks thru it, it stick to their feet, which they end up cleaning off with their mouths. Once the DE is on them or in them, it starts to grind them up from inside, stopping them dead in their tracks. You'll find them curled up in a ball.

Will not harm animals, including us. Some people give it to their pets once a month to kill any intestinal parasites.

Good luck.

Have a good day.


----------

